# UberX vs UberEats



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thx for such an OUTSTANDING report!! I’m happy it’s working for you.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Any port in a storm.

Uber sent me a notification today, encouraging me to deliver food. Small surprise -- since the current car crisis has restaurants scrambling to stay in business.

This forum has far too many Sad Sacks, whining about reduced incomes and exploring the finer points of collecting unemployment.

Far better to use your resources to solve your problems. Delivery is a viable option.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> *I recently switched from UberX to UberEats*,
> *******
> Of course, the $64k question is, when it does go back to normal, will the tipping subside, or are they tipping well now because of the virus, because people understand you are literally risking your life to bring them food and they are sympathetic because of it? I'll just have to wait and see.


How long did it take for the switch to go into effect? I had my Uber Eats removed from my app a few years ago. Hated getting food orders near airports. But, I'm now thinking that I can simply turn it off in the app if I'm not in an area I want to work in. Anyway, I went online to turn it on. Automated response said it should be on within a day or two. I'm very tempted to try it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> How long did it take for the switch to go into effect? I had my Uber Eats removed from my app a few years ago. Hated getting food orders near airports. But, I'm now thinking that I can simply turn it off in the app if I'm not in an area I want to work in. Anyway, I went online to turn it on. Automated response said it should be on within a day or two. I'm very tempted to try it.


I think it was something like a couple of weeks. NOthing was happening, the app seemed stuck, or something, so I called again, and they finally put me in touch with a technician, they were having software issues due to the sudden demand. I got it handled, Yeah, you just switch it on or off, as you need to.

I switched off UberX, but I could go back to it once things settle down. But, I'm getting to like Eats. If you are in a nice sized city ( I'm serving too small cities in San Diego, total population of the areas I work in is about 250,000 ). Anyway, it's stacked calls, rarely do I not get a delivery offered after I finish a delivery, I'm usually offered another delivery just after I pick up the food and hit the "start delivery button". I work from 11am to 7Pm, but I often quit around 6:30pm, and I take an hour break between 3 and 4 pm, it's a little slow around then. My actual work time is only about 6 or 7 hours. I don't work a full 8 hours. I should, though, but I'm lazy. I hope it stays like this, and I'm wondering if it's only this busy because of the virus.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I think it was something like a couple of weeks. NOthing was happening, the app seemed stuck, or something, so I called again, and they finally put me in touch with a technician, they were having software issues due to the sudden demand. I got it handled, Yeah, you just switch it on or off, as you need to.
> 
> I switched off UberX, but I could go back to it once things settle down. But, I'm getting to like Eats. If you are in a nice sized city ( I'm serving too small cities in San Diego, total population of the areas I work in is about 250,000 ). Anyway, it's stacked calls, rarely do I not get a delivery offered after I finish a delivery, I'm usually offered another delivery just after I pick up the food and hit the "start delivery button". I work from 11am to 7Pm, but I often quit around 6:30pm, and I take an hour break between 3 and 4 pm, it's a little slow around then. My actual work time is only about 6 or 7 hours. I don't work a full 8 hours. I should, though, but I'm lazy. I hope it stays like this, and I'm wondering if it's only this busy because of the virus.


I'm thinking it will probably slow down once everyone is feeling somewhat normal again. Same with tipping. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

For now people are tipping , take advantage of it , this is not the norm , more tipping people are home now as there’s a pandemic around the country , really not that hard to understand if you give it some thought


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> And, for you young'uns, I call them waiters and waitresses, I don't know what they call them today, but I know it's something different


The Password is...


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I did eats From Dec thru Middle February using my older car. Started back UBER x mid february . Hourly rate is about the same but if tips and promo fall off in eats your lucky to do $11 or $12 hour in my market. Since I am part time i have been doing X because i am leaving Eats for the people that depend on it.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Two other very important aspects of Uber Eats:

1. You can do UE in an older car than UberX. The car doesn't have to be a 4 door sedan either.

2. The "fare" is based on the total distance from where you are sitting with the app on to the pick-up and drop off. I didn't realize this at first and ended up cancelling on a few pings due to "too far to pick up"! Now that I realized the fare structure, I just sit after a drop off and wait. They basically pay for all of your miles driven. So no dead mile on Uber Eats versus Uber X.

I might just do UE even after the economy is back to normal.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Of course, the $64k question is, when it does go back to normal, will the tipping subside, or are they tipping well now because of the virus, because people understand you are literally risking your life to bring them food and they are sympathetic because of it? I'll just have to wait and see.


And will it be as busy as it is now equally as important.

The earnings potential for UberX/Lyft is "potentially" higher. 1 30+ min ride will equal many deliveries. Working known surge times can also boost earnings way over delivery.

But, right now there is almost no surge. And when I have seen surge there is not $$ in the surge areas, so is Uber not doing surge right now? Might be seen as price gouging during a pandemic. (shrug &#129335;‍♂ ).

I might not go back to driving people either. But will see. Those late night bar closings can be big money and other events can be much more profitable. But driving 1/4 of the miles, being minutes from home when I call it a night, not having to worry how clean the car is when I start, not dealing with people..... well..... it's been enjoyable.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I see surges and have gotten some. They are small fixed amounts like $1.50 or $2.00

the tips are the big deals. We must focus on fancy restaurants and not Taco Bells


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> And will it be as busy as it is now equally as important.
> 
> The earnings potential for UberX/Lyft is "potentially" higher. 1 30+ min ride will equal many deliveries. Working known surge times can also boost earnings way over delivery.


Yes, UberX is more barometric, higher highs, lower lows. But, on the New Years and July 4th, just switch back.

Well, on those 30 minute rides, you often have to deadhead back, more gas, more miles on car, and with people, more wear and tear on your interior. I've been ubering or 6 years, cabbing for 10 years prior, and I know for a fact that the good days and the good runs just don't happen often enough. Things will really get going, then it will slumber. It never stays even keel. So far, Eats has been real steady, and I kinda like that. On average, I have to UberX for 9 hours what I'm making in 6 or 7 . So, thus far, it seems better, on the whole, but I haven't been doing Eats long enough to know the cycles, if there are any.



Transportador said:


> Two other very important aspects of Uber Eats:
> 
> 1. You can do UE in an older car than UberX. The car doesn't have to be a 4 door sedan either.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize this, good to know, thanks. IN fact, I've been tracking my paid miles which is way better with UberEats, so that's the reason.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

20 years i will say again in a small area as 2nd job.
professional guys will kill to get in line to wait for an opening. for about 5 places only.
EATS PAY SUCKS.
SHORT TERM MEMORY with eats . when they started to . no tip option for customers..WTF.
private places have local loyal customers.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

There's a guy making 1700, mostly tips, a week doing just eats, I say go for it! He takes like 300 trips a week and is online for 80 hours a week, but it's paying him well. Personally I don't do eats, too much for for too little pay.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Too little money you say? Well, I do 20 hours casually for $500 a week, and check out the tips (50% of fare). Plus hardly any dead miles.

If I drove 80 hours that should be around $2,000.

Almost $25 per hour right now is gold my friend.

The virus has changed everything. Adapt or die, LOL.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I recently switched from UberX to UberEats, I also have Postmates, but it's only for back up, in case something happens to Uber, you never know.
> 
> I've always resisted the idea of doing food delivery as my perception was that it was not lucrative. Now, I don't even know why I even thought that, because UberX isn't that lucrative, either. I mean, compared to what plumbers make? What Journeyman electricians make? I thought this idea of standing around waiting for food, then having to get out of your car and hunt for the customer's door in a large apartment complex, what, for $4? How is that going to be a money maker?
> 
> ...


It's a no brainer for me. I switched to Eats before this covid nonsense and I can't believe I actually used to drive people around. Way less wear and tear and mileage for about the same amount of money if not maybe a little more.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Too little money you say? Well, I do 20 hours casually for $500 a week, and check out the tips (50% of fare). Plus hardly any dead miles.
> 
> If I drove 80 hours that should be around $2,000.
> 
> ...


That's only for right now, it wasn't always that lucrative.... in 20 hours I pull 6-8 hundred working x.


Transportador said:


> Too little money you say? Well, I do 20 hours casually for $500 a week, and check out the tips (50% of fare). Plus hardly any dead miles.
> 
> If I drove 80 hours that should be around $2,000.
> 
> ...


 What market?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

San Diego

It's the new normal. I'm making 75% of what I used to make on X/Select. But it is easier, safer, lots less miles so I'm happy...for now.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Transportador said:


> San Diego
> 
> It's the new normal. I'm making 75% of what I used to make on X/Select. But it is easier, safer, lots less miles so I'm happy...for now.


Oh that explains it lol, one of the largest cities in America.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I recently switched from UberX to UberEats, I also have Postmates, but it's only for back up, in case something happens to Uber, you never know.
> 
> I've always resisted the idea of doing food delivery as my perception was that it was not lucrative. Now, I don't even know why I even thought that, because UberX isn't that lucrative, either. I mean, compared to what plumbers make? What Journeyman electricians make? I thought this idea of standing around waiting for food, then having to get out of your car and hunt for the customer's door in a large apartment complex, what, for $4? How is that going to be a money maker?
> 
> ...


I find myself doing Doordash and eats and can always stay in the bottom left quadrant of my city. Where with Rideshare you could end up 30-40 miles north east late at night and just have to give up and dead head home. You don't dare take another ride because it could take you back north east. Of course you can use a direction filter, but those rarely do much. I wouldn't say I am making more per hour, but I am making more per driven mile, around double most of the time. That is what shows as less wear on your car and less gas used per day.

Plus you don't have to keep car clean that much. On the way to get an order or dropoff it is easy to grab a snack on the way.



ConkeyCrack said:


> It's a no brainer for me. I switched to Eats before this covid nonsense and I can't believe I actually used to drive people around. Way less wear and tear and mileage for about the same amount of money if not maybe a little more.


And no drunk aholes x 4 sometimes. Food delivery is more work, getting out of car, finding apartments that aren't marked well, especially at night, etc. Going in to get food, but more and more places are bringing it to you now. Where with rideshare it is get close and always make them come to you, then drop off and move on.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

This is temporary and you're gonna pay taxes. Mileage is the best part of this hustle, it allows for pretty much tax free income.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dinoberra said:


> This is temporary and you're gonna pay taxes. Mileage is the best part of this hustle, it allows for pretty much tax free income.


You still pay a tax, it's called accelerated depreciation. The tax is paid in the lowered trade in value of your car when you are ready to trade it in. The universe gets you, one way or the other.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

It's not just about tax, it is about wearing parts on car. Suspension parts, tires, oil changes.... less miles means less maintenance costs.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jfinks said:


> I find myself doing Doordash and eats and can always stay in the bottom left quadrant of my city. Where with Rideshare you could end up 30-40 miles north east late at night and just have to give up and dead head home. You don't dare take another ride because it could take you back north east. Of course you can use a direction filter, but those rarely do much. I wouldn't say I am making more per hour, but I am making more per driven mile, around double most of the time. That is what shows as less wear on your car and less gas used per day.
> 
> Plus you don't have to keep car clean that much. On the way to get an order or dropoff it is easy to grab a snack on the way.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on the night part, I don't drive at night. But, come winter, I'll have no choice, but winters in SD aren't what they are in Minnesota.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You still pay a tax, it's called accelerated depreciation. The tax is paid in the lowered trade in value of your car when you are ready to trade it in. The universe gets you, one way or the other.


How can you depreciate a vehicle you own and paid cash for?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> How can you depreciate a vehicle you own and paid cash for?


Ask an accountant... do this enough and you will be replacing car.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Ask an accountant... do this enough and you will be replacing car.


The replacement of the car is better than the taxes. Last year I made 73k with Uber, my taxes were minimal due to mileage. If I quarter the mileage, I'd have paid almost 20k in taxes.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Dinoberra said:


> The replacement of the car is better than the taxes. Last year I made 73k with Uber, my taxes were minimal due to mileage. If I quarter the mileage, I'd have paid almost 20k in taxes.


Check with an accountant, but, I believe taking your straight mileage deduction annually is better than depreciating your vehicle down.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Check with an accountant, but, I believe taking your straight mileage deduction annually is better than depreciating your vehicle down.


Been doing this 6 years, my accountant told me year 1 what to do. You might as well expense it if you are just doing eats, because the miles tend to me much smaller, and the income is primarily due to tips not mileage.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Dinoberra said:


> Been doing this 6 years, my accountant told me year 1 what to do. You might as well expense it if you are just doing eats, because the miles tend to me much smaller, and the income is primarily due to tips not mileage.


My mistake... due to earlier posts of yours on this thread I thought you were doing Uber driving.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> My mistake... due to earlier posts of yours on this thread I thought you were doing Uber driving.


I am, I drive Uber full time and sell life insurance full time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dinoberra said:


> How can you depreciate a vehicle you own and paid cash for?


I'm not talking about accounting. Say you have a vehicle, 4 years old, if you weren't driving for uber, you'd put, what 10k miles per year on your car, just driving to and from work, and some other driving? Okay, so, after four you trade it in with 40k miles and get X dollars as a trade in. Imagine if, driving for UberX, you have put 200k miles on in that 4 years, your car would trade in for much less. The difference between the two is a kind of tax, one for which Uber is not compensating you ( unless you get a limo license, or some kind of charter vehicle license they have in your state, then Uber will give you $2 extra per trip. But, in CA, that license is $1000, one off fee, and insurance goes up to $300 per month. So, whether that move is worth it depends on how much Ubering you do ). That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm not talking about accounting. Say you have a vehicle, 4 years old, if you weren't driving for uber, you'd put, what 10k miles per year on your car, just driving to and from work, and some other driving? Okay, so, after four you trade it in with 40k miles and get X dollars as a trade in. Imagine if, driving for UberX, you have put 200k miles on in that 4 years, your car would trade in for much less. The difference between the two is a kind of tax, one for which Uber is not compensating you ( unless you get a limo license, or some kind of charter vehicle license they have in your state, then Uber will give you $2 extra per trip. But, in CA, that license is $1000, one off fee, and insurance goes up to $300 per month. So, whether that move is worth it depends on how much Ubering you do ). That's what I'm talking about.


I don't trade in vehicles, I don't carry notes on cars, I use one and sell it relatively soon after purchasing it. If you're paying a note and dealing in depreciated assets, you're doing Uber wrong. If I was just doing deliveries or eats, I'd use a moped, or a bicycle, and save the money on the car altogether.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dinoberra said:


> I don't trade in vehicles, I don't carry notes on cars, I use one and sell it relatively soon after purchasing it. If you're paying a note and dealing in depreciated assets, you're doing Uber wrong. If I was just doing deliveries or eats, I'd use a moped, or a bicycle, and save the money on the car altogether.


I did used cars from private sellers for 40 years. After switching to new cars, I'll say this, the former will lower your actual per mile cost, sure, but the latter eliminates headaches ( for a long while, anyway ). Plus, it's hard to calculate teh value of money lost in down time with used cars , where such cars tend to break down at the worst times. I spent my entire life dealing with used cars. I pay more per mile, in terms of insurance plus car payments, but since new prius is hassle free, I find it worth it. When I turned 62, I got social security and just use it to make the car payment. (Of course, you have to make a good choice purchasing a car ).


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> How long did it take for the switch to go into effect? I had my Uber Eats removed from my app a few years ago. Hated getting food orders near airports. But, I'm now thinking that I can simply turn it off in the app if I'm not in an area I want to work in. Anyway, I went online to turn it on. Automated response said it should be on within a day or two. I'm very tempted to try it.


I DID UBER EATS FOR A MONTH, NO THANK YOU. WAITING IN DRIVE-THRU WHEN 10 CARS AHEAD OF ME, NOT GETTING PAID TO WAIT. JUST TO MAKE 3.00. AND NO TIP!! THEN HAVING TO CALL CUSTOMER, BECAUSE OF NO APARTMENT NUMBER. HARD TO FIND IN APARTMENT COMPLEXES. I HAD A UBER X PX IN MY CAR LAST WEEKEND, WE GOT TALKING. SHE ORDERED FROM MC'DS, 2 SAUSAGE EGG MCMUFFINS (2 FOR 4.00) 2 HASH BROWNS, 2 OJ'S. SHE PAID 25.00 FOR UBER EATS. I ASKED HOW FAR WAS THE TRIP? NOT EVEN A MILE! I TOLD HER, DRIVERS DON'T PAID FOR WAITING IN LINE TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER. I WOULD MAKE 3.00 IN 1HOUR, DEPENDING ON MY TRAVEL TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER, WAITING THROUGH DRIVE-THRU ABOUT 30 MINUTES. HARD TO FIND THE APARTMENT, WASTING MY TIME. NO TIP!!
PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF UBER X AND UBER EATS. SCUMBAGS!!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> I DID UBER EATS FOR A MONTH, NO THANK YOU. WAITING IN DRIVE-THRU WHEN 10 CARS AHEAD OF ME, NOT GETTING PAID TO WAIT. JUST TO MAKE 3.00. AND NO TIP!! THEN HAVING TO CALL CUSTOMER, BECAUSE OF NO APARTMENT NUMBER. HARD TO FIND IN APARTMENT COMPLEXES. I HAD A UBER X PX IN MY CAR LAST WEEKEND, WE GOT TALKING. SHE ORDERED FROM MC'DS, 2 SAUSAGE EGG MCMUFFINS (2 FOR 4.00) 2 HASH BROWNS, 2 OJ'S. SHE PAID 25.00 FOR UBER EATS. I ASKED HOW FAR WAS THE TRIP? NOT EVEN A MILE! I TOLD HER, DRIVERS DON'T PAID FOR WAITING IN LINE TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER. I WOULD MAKE 3.00 IN 1HOUR, DEPENDING ON MY TRAVEL TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER, WAITING THROUGH DRIVE-THRU ABOUT 30 MINUTES. HARD TO FIND THE APARTMENT, WASTING MY TIME. NO TIP!!
> PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF UBER X AND UBER EATS. SCUMBAGS!!


Area may make a difference.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> I DID UBER EATS FOR A MONTH, NO THANK YOU. WAITING IN DRIVE-THRU WHEN 10 CARS AHEAD OF ME, NOT GETTING PAID TO WAIT. JUST TO MAKE 3.00. AND NO TIP!! THEN HAVING TO CALL CUSTOMER, BECAUSE OF NO APARTMENT NUMBER. HARD TO FIND IN APARTMENT COMPLEXES. I HAD A UBER X PX IN MY CAR LAST WEEKEND, WE GOT TALKING. SHE ORDERED FROM MC'DS, 2 SAUSAGE EGG MCMUFFINS (2 FOR 4.00) 2 HASH BROWNS, 2 OJ'S. SHE PAID 25.00 FOR UBER EATS. I ASKED HOW FAR WAS THE TRIP? NOT EVEN A MILE! I TOLD HER, DRIVERS DON'T PAID FOR WAITING IN LINE TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER. I WOULD MAKE 3.00 IN 1HOUR, DEPENDING ON MY TRAVEL TO PICK UP YOUR ORDER, WAITING THROUGH DRIVE-THRU ABOUT 30 MINUTES. HARD TO FIND THE APARTMENT, WASTING MY TIME. NO TIP!!
> PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF UBER X AND UBER EATS. SCUMBAGS!!


Exactly! When this thing started I ran eats for one day, trash earnings. No tips, long waits, searching for apartments, and low pay, was a one and done for me.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I do a little eats and last I looked my tips almost equaled the uber payout. I only accept trips that are about 80 cents a mile unless the trip is really close to restaurant and person ordering. Ya some drive thrus suck especially at peak times. I'll only wait if things are moving pretty quickly, like a pace of a car a minute or so. 

The hard to find apartment struggle is real. Some are marked well at night and some are terrible. I have my ways of getting the orderer to come out if it is hard to find. Even houses can suck to find if they all have numbers in different places. Some houses have black numbers unlit on dark brown houses, can't even see it during day, let alone at night. 

I've been thinking about going to city council meeting to discuss apartment and house numbering. It is a safety issue. # 1 emergency responders need to be able to easily find houses and apartments. # 2 safety issue is a driver struggling to look for an apartment number and could hit someone or a kid. But sure they have their big azz speed bumps, some of those can't be compliant, I've hit speed bumps at slow speed and bottomed out on some.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber Eats is very good right now. Let's see how long this will last.

Regardless of whether you drive a newer car, or a cheap $3,000 car like mine, mileage cost is cost against your bottom line. The reason you save on taxes with write offs is because you substitute your *real expenses *versus paying taxes. You till pay for those expenses, period.

Now on Uber Eats when you have the combination of the three things below, it's a win win win.

1. High demands.
2. Better tips than before the virus lock down.
3. Half the mileage versus Uber X (which has very little demand anyway).

And then, let's not ignore the potential costs of your health, your life. If you caught the virus driving passengers, what have you just done to yourself?


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

I do uber eats, uber x and lyft and recently signed up for Grubhub - Uber eats has some issues like sending me to restaurants after hours (customer assumes its open) and also sending two drivers to same restaurant for the same order --


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Transportador said:


> Two other very important aspects of Uber Eats:
> 
> 1. You can do UE in an older car than UberX. The car doesn't have to be a 4 door sedan either.
> 
> ...





Oscar Levant said:


> I recently switched from UberX to UberEats, I also have Postmates, but it's only for back up, in case something happens to Uber, you never know.
> 
> I've always resisted the idea of doing food delivery as my perception was that it was not lucrative. Now, I don't even know why I even thought that, because UberX isn't that lucrative, either. I mean, compared to what plumbers make? What Journeyman electricians make? I thought this idea of standing around waiting for food, then having to get out of your car and hunt for the customer's door in a large apartment complex, what, for $4? How is that going to be a money maker?
> 
> ...


I've done my first three UE orders and can't believe how easily I made mistakes on two of them.
Order 1. First order, I took my mask off while driving to customer and forgot to put it back on before delivering. I thought of it as I placed the order on the ground. And, of course, the customer came out and saw me without my mask. She didn't say anything, but, I was horrified about this on my first delivery.

Order 3. On the third order I was supposed to place the order on the floor. But, the customer opened the door and I did the natural thing. Handed it to him. I suppose I'll get a thumbs down for that too.

It's crazy how easy it is to make mistakes starting out. Am I the only one that has done this type of thing?

And, another thing I noticed is that I can't see my rating since I don't have a minimum of 10 ratings.

And, I don't see how a driver can rate a customer.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've done my first three UE orders and can't believe how easily I made mistakes on two of them.
> Order 1. First order, I took my mask off while driving to customer and forgot to put it back on before delivering. I thought of it as I placed the order on the ground. And, of course, the customer came out and saw me without my mask. She didn't say anything, but, I was horrified about this on my first delivery.
> 
> Order 3. On the third order I was supposed to place the order on the floor. But, the customer opened the door and I did the natural thing. Handed it to him. I suppose I'll get a thumbs down for that too.
> ...


No worries, as everything new takes time to learn and practice.

Just wait until Uber send you a ping to a closed restaurant. Or route you across a body of water, saying you should take a non-existent ferry, when the real route is via a bridge and takes 8 more miles that they won't pay you for. They won't adjust like on a passenger ride automatically. You have to call support when these things happen.

But the cool things will also happen. Like a huge tip. Or when at the end of your night, the customer doesn't show up, or the address is completely wrong on the other side of town. And you get to cancel and take the food home to snack, LOL.

Last night I pulled up to hand customer his food. He wasn't there even after I just talked to him 1 minute earlier. Called him, he said but you already gave me the food. I said no I have not. He said OMG another driver just gave him someone else's order! He came back out of the building, I gave him his food. He didn't know what the heck to do with the other food and tried to give it to me to deliver, LOL. It was Shake Shack and I wasn't hungry, so I declined!


----------



## spdrmn (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I'm only making ok money doing UE because of a lack of traffic, not tips. I can manage three or even four deliveries per hour going 85 on freeways. There's no way on a normal traffic day in the Bay Area I can make that many trips. Some of these 15 minute trips would take more than an hour at normal dinner time.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

spdrmn said:


> I think I'm only making ok money doing UE because of a lack of traffic, not tips. I can manage three or even four deliveries per hour going 85 on freeways. There's no way on a normal traffic day in the Bay Area I can make that many trips. Some of these 15 minute trips would take more than an hour at normal dinner time.


And most importantly you can find parking, even in SF, yeeha!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've done my first three UE orders and can't believe how easily I made mistakes on two of them.
> Order 1. First order, I took my mask off while driving to customer and forgot to put it back on before delivering. I thought of it as I placed the order on the ground. And, of course, the customer came out and saw me without my mask. She didn't say anything, but, I was horrified about this on my first delivery.
> 
> Order 3. On the third order I was supposed to place the order on the floor. But, the customer opened the door and I did the natural thing. Handed it to him. I suppose I'll get a thumbs down for that too.
> ...


I don't think the customer will fault you for the hand off if the customer initiated it. If the customer were adamant about ground placement, he or she would have said "please put it there ( on the ground ) " and this has happened to me a number of times, and a number of times the customer initiated a hand off ( despite the ground instruction).

But, the bad news is, your not having the mask on was not good. Don't make that mistake again. Also, wear gloves. As an added feature, I carry a kitchen utensil, it's a blunt knife sharpening rod with a handle, and I use it to carry food by inserting it in the loops that most bags have, this way I do not even have to touch the bags. Customers see this and like it. I could have also used one of those wooden salad spoons, using the long end this way. But I always wear gloves and a mask.

Another thing, not only are you rated by the customer, I think you are rated by the restaurant, as well, but I'm not sure.

As for your rating, I can't find my rating either, it only shows my old UberX rating.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think the customer will fault you for the hand off if the customer initiated it. If the customer were adamant about ground placement, he or she would have said "please put it there ( on the ground ) " and this has happened to me a number of times, and a number of times the customer initiated a hand off ( despite the ground instruction).
> 
> But, the bad news is, your not having the mask on was not good. Don't make that mistake again. Also, wear gloves. As an added feature, I carry a kitchen utensil, it's a blunt knife sharpening rod with a handle, and I use it to carry food by inserting it in the loops that most bags have, this way I do not even have to touch the bags. Customers see this and like it. I could have also used one of those wooden salad spoons, using the long end this way. But I always wear gloves and a mask.
> 
> ...


I had my mask and gloves on for the restaurant. I'd just removed the mask for the drive since it was somewhat long.

Thats a good idea not handling the bags.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> I had my mask and gloves on for the restaurant. I'd just removed the mask for the drive since it was somewhat long.
> 
> Thats a good idea not handling the bags.


Also, on big heavy bags, I ask them to double bag it. I take my mask and gloves off while driving, but I make sure I put them back on before exiting the car. Make sure you don't lock yourself out of your car, just sayin', develop good habits, and always stick to it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

I've stated it before: the best thing about ubereats is that there is never more than one drunk in the vehicle.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I recently switched from UberX to UberEats, I also have Postmates, but it's only for back up, in case something happens to Uber, you never know.
> 
> I've always resisted the idea of doing food delivery as my perception was that it was not lucrative. Now, I don't even know why I even thought that, because UberX isn't that lucrative, either. I mean, compared to what plumbers make? What Journeyman electricians make? I thought this idea of standing around waiting for food, then having to get out of your car and hunt for the customer's door in a large apartment complex, what, for $4? How is that going to be a money maker?
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your thesis.....but the part of it being safer.....I litterally come into more contact with people doing eats than i ever did doing X and xl....cashiers, counter people, other drivers picking up at origin...many with no gloves just masks....and of course customers waiting for me at destination ready for the hand off.....WTF....this was my whole reason for doing eats.....


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

luckytown said:


> I agree with most of your thesis.....but the part of it being safer.....I litterally come into more contact with people doing eats than i ever did doing X and xl....cashiers, counter people, other drivers picking up at origin...many with no gloves just masks....and of course customers waiting for me at destination ready for the hand off.....WTF....this was my whole reason for doing eats.....


Agree.... and, this is why I stopped after just six deliveries. I've even had to stand in line with other customers that were ordering takeout.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to do exclusively Uber Eats whenever I felt antisocial.

Just camp outside a popular restaurant, get the ping, run in, pick up the food, and go.

Drop the food off, wham bam thank you ma'am. No need to talk or deal with PITAs. On to the next ping, or go to the next popular restaurant in the vicinity and wait for the next ping.

In Melbourne, I had a bicycle Uber Eats account and a car Uber Eats account, each running on their own phone. I would pick up 2 different orders at once (one on each app) and go. The bicycle account was fun - it was boosting McDonald's deliveries from 1.2-1.5x when McDonald's first onboarded on Uber Eats (no boost available for cars, and a 1.5x boost payout was essentially 1.35x more than what I would have earned if delivering through the car account). I was milking the crap out of it and finishing deliveries faster than a normal bicycle would have done, because cars are faster than bikes. And nobody would complain because their food arrived earlier either.

For absolute shorties, I've walked deliveries before (500 metres or less) to get the minimum fare; no fuel burn at all.

Also, there were other on-demand courier apps around then. An Uber Eats trip would be about 5-6 km maximum in Melbourne, about 10-20 minutes max. I would have a 4 hour window to deliver something on another app, and as I was driving the 30 minutes to the dropoff for that app, I'd detour to take a nearby Uber Eats ping or 2 and still be on time to finish the 4 hour delivery window.

I also did take a 2 hour delivery request before (flowers) and then an UberXL trip to the airport. Thankfully made it out of the airport in time to get the flowers delivered within 1.5 hours.


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rockocubs said:


> I did eats From Dec thru Middle February using my older car. Started back UBER x mid february . Hourly rate is about the same but if tips and promo fall off in eats your lucky to do $11 or $12 hour in my market. Since I am part time i have been doing X because i am leaving Eats for the people that depend on it.


I've been doing food delivery off and on for 2 years, but also did UberX and Lyft. Now I don't do passengers anymore because of the problems associated with the pandemic and my income has increased. I use GrubHub and when GrubHub is slow turn on Uber Eats.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

RationalMan101 said:


> I've been doing food delivery off and on for 2 years, but also did UberX and Lyft. Now I don't do passengers anymore because of the problems associated with the pandemic and my income has increased. I use GrubHub and when GrubHub is slow turn on Uber Eats.


I also do Grubhub but havent since January , leaving it for the Fulltime guys. Nice to have so many options through.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

luckytown said:


> I agree with most of your thesis.....but the part of it being safer.....I litterally come into more contact with people doing eats than i ever did doing X and xl....cashiers, counter people, other drivers picking up at origin...many with no gloves just masks....and of course customers waiting for me at destination ready for the hand off.....WTF....this was my whole reason for doing eats.....


Most of my deliveries, no hand off, drop on porch. Almost all restaurant workers wear masks and throwaway gloves. With UberX, you have riders breathing with you in a very closed space. I can't see how restaurants are worse.


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

In my market (Amarillo, Texas, population 200,000) GrubHub doesn't start until 8am and stops at 8:30am. So from 7am to 8am I'm doing Uber Eats and usually get about $20-$30 before GrubHub even starts.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think the customer will fault you for the hand off if the customer initiated it. If the customer were adamant about ground placement, he or she would have said "please put it there ( on the ground ) " and this has happened to me a number of times, and a number of times the customer initiated a hand off ( despite the ground instruction).
> 
> But, the bad news is, your not having the mask on was not good. Don't make that mistake again. Also, wear gloves. As an added feature, I carry a kitchen utensil, it's a blunt knife sharpening rod with a handle, and I use it to carry food by inserting it in the loops that most bags have, this way I do not even have to touch the bags. Customers see this and like it. I could have also used one of those wooden salad spoons, using the long end this way. But I always wear gloves and a mask.
> 
> ...


You are rated by the restaurant. Fübr asks the restaurant if you parked in a parking spot, if you brought in a bag to keep the food warm, and if they've encountered a problem with you picking up the food.


----------

